# cookbook needed for pasta fagoli (sp)



## tracker (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi, does anyone have a good recipe for pasta fagoli ?
Does any of the "lidias" cookbooks have it in there ? I want to make it for my father and present him with a cookbook containing the recipe.  
                    Thanks in advance cheryl


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome, Tracker!
I have a great recipe at home--I'll try to remember and post it either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 15, 2004)

It's spelled pasta e fagioli.

Ihave the book at home and will loook, but meantime a google search produced this:  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=pasta+e+fagioli+lidia


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome to the group Tracker!!!!

Like most Italian recipes - the "authentic" one depends on which "authentic" Italian grandma you get it from.   

You might want to check variations that are not from Lidia .... at http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=pasta+e+fagioli

Italian recipes can be hard to find sometimes because they are not exactly when you experienced ... part of the beauty of Italian cuisine and what can drive you crazy trying to find a recipe ...


----------



## Pazzo (Nov 17, 2004)

We make it by cooking beans like you would normally cook beans, then cooking the pasta inside of the liquid you cooked the beans in. Really, its that simple. Thats the pasta fagioli I grew up with . They also do a variation with lentils.


----------

